# 2022 Team Lead Pay



## travelguy

I recently left target, and am considering returning to a different store. I was a tm and would only go back as a tl. I’m sure I could get the position as I have multiple store directors who would vouch for me. However I recently moved to California and am unaware of starting pay for TL’s. Does anyone on here have a range of what they typically make?


----------



## allnew2

24.50$


----------



## helloworld2k20

Depends where in CA, but it's about $19 here.


----------



## allnew2

SoCal is 24.50


----------



## Dream Baby

Remember that is the base pay and since you already have retail experience I would ask for more.

Target is good at getting an experienced TM to take the minimum for a TL job.


----------



## TargetMcFly

My area in socal is $19 base pay.


----------



## Coqui

I’m in the LA area and starting rate for TLs is $21. It might be going up soon though.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

We are starting at 24.50 in Northern CA.


----------



## BackupTL

$24.50 in Greater Seattle area WA


----------



## Dream Baby

Remember everything is negotiable.

Target is good at getting a newly minted TL to take the minimum because "hey at least we are paying your more".






						Salary: Target Team Leader (December, 2022)
					

The average salary for a Target Team Leader is $39,879 per year in US. Click here to see the total pay, recent salaries shared and more!




					www.glassdoor.com


----------



## Tacopie

I’m in Florida and it’s 18


----------



## Inboundbeast

Tacopie said:


> I’m in Florida and it’s 18


The minimum company wide is 19 for TL?


----------



## Tacopie

Inboundbeast said:


> The minimum company wide is 19 for TL?


I know our TL pay is 18. So that is extra weird.


----------



## Inboundbeast

Are you a TL making 18 hourly then?
Are TM’s there making $15 still? Why be a TL for $3 more?


----------



## gracefulfillment

Inboundbeast said:


> Are you a TL making 18 hourly then?
> Are TM’s there making $15 still? Why be a TL for $3 more?


Florida here. We're still making 15, and idk of any TLs under 19. Maybe tacopie is just getting screwed over?


----------



## helloxbritty

Base is $19/hr where I’m at as well. You can ask for more. I always advise negotiating pay.


----------



## TheClopen

travelguy said:


> I recently left target, and am considering returning to a different store. I was a tm and would only go back as a tl. I’m sure I could get the position as I have multiple store directors who would vouch for me. However I recently moved to California and am unaware of starting pay for TL’s. Does anyone on here have a range of what they typically make?


It's a PG45 position that ranges anywhere from the bottom at $19 - to the higher end at $25+. Not sure where PG45 caps at tho if there even is one.


----------



## BrandonRM303

Starting pay for TLs where I’m at is $26.50


----------



## JohnSith373

Base pay depends on area and store. TL base pay is $21 at least in SoCal. Two nearby stores are $24.50 since there AAA volume stores.


TheClopen said:


> It's a PG45 position that ranges anywhere from the bottom at $19 - to the higher end at $25+. Not sure where PG45 caps at tho if there even is one.


There’s a starting pay cap but when you’re hired, but you could make as much as you want from you reviews. There was some TLs in the company making as much as $38 in 2019.


----------



## dailypush

Curious if anyone knows what TL base pay currently is in Long Island, New York?


----------



## gsa4lyfe

In New England most stores for TLs start between 21-23


----------



## gsa4lyfe

dailypush said:


> Curious if anyone knows what TL base pay currently is in Long Island, New York?


$23.50


----------

